# Adquisicion de datos con JK3 (motorola)



## tecnic987 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hola:

Necesito información acerca de como adquirir datos de tres variables por medio de un microcontrolador jk3 y transmitir estos datos al PC a una hoja de calculo.

Gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

tecnic987, acláranos un poco más esto:



> Necesito información acerca de como adquirir datos de tres variables...



Te refieres a los circuitos de interfaz o a la programación?

Con respecto a la parte:



> ... por medio de un microcontrolador jk3 y transmitir estos datos al PC a una hoja de calculo.



Estos microcontroladores son casi todos iguales en su tipo y forma de programación, me refiero que tienen X números de puertos y las instrucciones de assembler son prácticamente las mismas. 
Lo de transmitir los datos puede ser esponsabilidad del MP pero lo de la hoja de excel deberás hacerlo por software en el PC. 

Explícanos un poco más y luego podremos ser específicos para el 68HC908JK3 (o al 68HC08JK3 después nos dices cual) en nuestras respuestas.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## tecnic987 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hola marcelo gracias por responder:

Principalmente me refiero a la programacion del micro ya que la parte de circuitos es acondicionar la señal de las variables al ADC del micro para que no sobre pase los 5 voltios de voltaje de referencia, pero si tienes alguna sugerencia estare atento a ella. Con respecto al lcircuitos de interfaz entre el PC y el micro no se como hacerla. (estaba pensando en emplear  MAX232).

Respecto  al envio de datos No se como enviar el dato al PC aun archivo plano para lograr obtener los datos y trabajarlo en la hoja de calculo.

Saludos y 
Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 20, 2005)

Bueno tecnic987, la verdad es que explicar esto por aca nos llevaría bastante tiempo y espacio, pues requiere tocar la arquitectura del micro, su interfaz, pasando por el assembler.

Lo que voy a hacer es dejarte un par de documentos de lectura básica para estos micros a ver si puedes despejar las dudas y de esta forma ir sobre una base más sólida.

Primero, la comunicación serial:

El 68HC908JK3 no tiene SCI (Serial communication Interface)  implementado como el 68HC908GP32, pero puede realizarse por medio de software e interrupciones similar a los PIC de rango bajo/medio.  Para esto puedes basarte en un archivo ya hecho y probado por alguien, que añade a tu proyecto las rutinas de escritura/lectura y configuración del puerto serial.  *Aquí consigues uno que parece muy bueno:*

http://gem.win.co.nz/mario/hc08/code/timsci.asm   (En los comentarios te explican como usarlo)

*Para saber la conexión circuital fíjate en este proyecto. Tal como tu dijiste se adecúan las señales al puerto serial por medio de un MAX232:*

http://eckhard-gosch.de/eng/controller/controll.htm
*
Para responder las otras preguntas de como obtener los estados desde los puertos deberás leer un poco los siguientes documentos que requieren algo de paciencia:*

Understanding Motorola Small Microcontrollers:  http://elektra.udea.edu.co/~nmunoz/pdf/hc05tr2.zip

*y*

M68HC05 Applications Guide: http://elektra.udea.edu.co/~nmunoz/pdf/hc05ar3.zip

*Puedes conseguir otros en:* http://elektra.udea.edu.co/~nmunoz/chips.html

*En este dirección hay una montón de links que te explican proyectos y te ofrecen recursos para ese tipo de micros:*

http://www.orglerelectronic.com/hc908jk3.htm

*y*

http://n.webring.com/hub?ring=hc11

*Creo que con esto tendrás bastantes referencias tanto de hardware como de software como para atacar tu proyecto. Espero que te ayude.*

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## tecnic987 (Oct 21, 2005)

Marcelo Gracias por la información que me indicas, empezare a estudiarla, y te comentare como voy.

Gracias.


----------



## tecnic987 (Nov 17, 2005)

Realice el circuito y el programa.
Gracias.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 4, 2007)

Tecnic987, puedes comentarnos como lograste usar los datos que envias por puerto sera y manipularlos en la planilla de excel? es algo que nuchos hemos deseado hacer para poder guardar registros en una tabla organizada.  Agradecería la información que nos puedas brindar sobre el tema.


----------

